#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for gourav7076: Posting in wrong section

## Sakshi Dutta

User: gourav7076
Infraction: Posting in wrong section
Points: 5

Administrative Note:


> You have received INFRACTION



Message to User:


> Infraction for posting in wrong sections. Please take care in the future.








  Similar Threads: VITEEE results wrong!!! Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Copyrighted Material Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Email Id & Copyrighted Material Infraction for prajjwol: Not posting in right section Infraction for shalini tripathi: Posting in wrong section

----------

